# How's your Weather so Far?



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello peoples whats up? Just wondering how everyones season is going? I'd have to say this is the worst season I've had in years! The weather here where I am is horrible, it rains 3 or 4 days a week and when it isn't raining its hazy and the sun doesn't come out! Every year I put my girls outside at 3ft and they finnish at 7ft tall by 5ft wide and I get roughly a LB per plant some more some less, this year I think I'll be lucky if they finish at 5ft tall and 3 or 4 ft wide and I get 1/2 LB per plant, this just sucks! 

The only good thing is that its alot easier keeping the indoor grow room  cooler, but I have ventilation for that plus central air! So is anybody else having weather issues or its it just my neck of the woods? 

                                           Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

It has rained here EVERYDAY, including today since june 1st except 2 days.
The one day last week i took my Harley out and got 1/2 mile and it died, lol.
It's 4 years old and needed a new battery, so it sat in the shop all day.


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 3, 2009)

rain rain and more rain,
but we are getting sunny days in between, my tomatoe plants have grown 8 inches in last 5 - 6 days. 

no water from a tap can come close to putting on some growth like good old rain,


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jul 3, 2009)

Bummer, we have nothing but sunshine and an occasional rain for a few minutes. It's the best season ever for me since moving here.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Bummer, we have nothing but sunshine and an occasional rain for a few minutes. It's the best season ever for me since moving here.


 

GGrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, lets switch for a week.


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

nothing but HOT DRY HEAT talkin 100s


----------



## ray jay (Jul 3, 2009)

The weather here couldt be better. We have hade sun little or no rain for well over a month. My outdoor are loving it.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

I guess Mrkingford and I are the only peeps hopin for better weather, does anybody no an Indian sun dance?


                                                   Phatpharmer


----------



## daddyo (Jul 3, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> I guess Mrkingford and I are the only peeps hopin for better weather, does anybody no an Indian sun dance?
> 
> 
> Phatpharmer



You aint the only one Mack Daddy!
sucks here too.....


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> nothing but HOT DRY HEAT talkin 100s


 

LOL, OH MY..........at night it goes down to high 40's to mid 50's !!
I even used the heat twice in june !!!!
It MIGHT get 90 here 4 or 5 times this year, MAYBE............


----------



## kaotik (Jul 3, 2009)

beautiful here.. actually set a new sunshine record for june.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Kaotic the west side is beautiful its everywhere else in the country thats sucks! Usually your the one with all the rain!

                                              Phatpharmer


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 3, 2009)

Great!  The usual 94 degrees and 95% humidity .  The important part is the tropics are very quiet .  So far, so good, thanks for asking.


----------



## TexRx (Jul 3, 2009)

It's been very hot 100+ and dry.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 3, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Usually your the one with all the rain!


nah, we actually just let the rest of the country think that so we have this beautiful province all to ourselves


----------



## natorious (Jul 3, 2009)

we get a half hour a day of rain and its 90 to 100 degrees everyday. i hate it but they love it.


----------



## cubby (Jul 4, 2009)

We've had a pretty coolseason (I mean temp cool not cool cool). We could really use some rain (just not today). If we dont get a nice deep rain here soon the farmers as well as the gardeners will be feeling it. My outdoor plants are in buckets and hand watered so other than the lack of sunshine their doing fine. I on the other hand would appreciate a few rays before the summer comes to a close (it dose'nt last very long around here, it seems that just as soon as the snow melts the leaves fall off the trees). We have two seasons, winter and the fourth of july.


----------



## daddyo (Jul 4, 2009)

WOOT, IM STOKED!!
after a little over a month of nothing but cloudy days and rain...
forecast calls for mid 70s during the day and upper 50s at night.
not a cloud in site... FOR A WEEK!
my girls are gonna love this!


----------



## leafminer (Jul 4, 2009)

38C and 70% humidity. I have lost all the indicas except the old mom and I reckon I am going to lose her too. Indicas cannot stand the summer climate here. I'm stuck because to veg, indicas need 16 hours which means the grow room. Can you imagine the temp inside the grow room with the lights on if it is 38C outside? And next month we expect up to 46C. I think I have had it with indicas this year. Maybe I can develop a 75-25 indica-sativa strain that will be able to stand it...


----------



## zipflip (Jul 4, 2009)

been perfect here, other than the humidity really.  been rain and good rains like every 3 days we have a good down poor then sun the next 3 days then a good rain again....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 4, 2009)

The weather in the UK is definitely changing.

eace:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 4, 2009)

wow you took those pictures yourself? thats crazy hippy


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 4, 2009)

Sweet pic there Hippy!



                                            Phatpahrmer


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 4, 2009)

Been in the 80s-90s for weeks now no rain in 10 days.  I hops my girls can hold on cuz looks like its going to be a hot summer


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 4, 2009)

It sucks up here in New England!  This is the worst season I have ever seen, by far.  I havent seen the sun in over a month!!  Nothing but rain, clouds, and fog.  Even when its not raining it is kind of misting.  The humidity must be up around 100%.  My backyard is a motherfudging pond.  Im so sick of this.  My outdoor crop is going to be worthless.  I got so many moldy buds last year so I can just imagine how things will look this year.  It is so depressing up here.  Can somebody give us northern folks a little SunMojo?


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Jul 4, 2009)

Today hi 87 lo 53.


----------

